# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Ý tưởng kinh doanh > Học làm giàu >  Máy làm đá viên 1 tấn bảo hành 24 tháng chính hiệu

## lehoang9999

Máy làm đá viên Suntier STI1.0-FW 1000kg/ngày

-Sản lượng đá (KGS/24h): 1000
-Lốc máy: Bitzer (Germany)
-Evaporator: SUN TIER
-Water cooled condenser: SUN TIER
-Điều khiển PLC: SIMENS (Germany)
-Expanding Valve: Danfoss (Denmark)
-Solenoid Valves: Danfoss (Denmark)
-Electrical components: LG (LS)
-Refrigerant Filter: ALCO 
-Cooling model:Water Cooling
-Kích thước viên đá: ￠22mm/￠28mm/￠35mm
-Refrigerant: R22
-Công suất tổng (W): 6.86
-Điện áp: 3P/380V/50Hz
-Kích thước tháp làm lạnh: Ф930*1640
CÔNG TY CỔ PHẦN ĐẦU TƯ CÔNG NGHỆ LÊ HOÀNG 
Office: 85B/135 Đội Cấn - Ba Đình - Hà Nội
Mã số thuế: 0104 999 481
Điện thoại: 0243 722 7992 (101/102) 
Hotline: 09 777 30 666 
Email: huonglana11@gmail.com
ĐƠN VỊ NHẬP KHẨU PHÂN PHỐI TRỰC TIẾP CÁC LOẠI MÁY LÀM ĐÁ uy tín trên thế giới 
THƯƠNG HIỆU SUNTIER, HOSHIZAKI, SNOOKER, SCOTMAN, GRANT, KOLLER.

----------

